# Toolman's Wallpaper & Art 'International Edition'



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2012)

So, dieser Thread ist das Pendant zu *diesem hier* von mir. Entsprechend gibts hier Wallpaper und andere Kreationen von Internationalen Mädels zu bestaunen. Auch hier werde ich versuchen den Thread aktuell zu halten.
Viel Spaß damit 

Den Start hier macht - wie sollte es auch anders sein

*Petra Nemcova*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (1 Sep. 2012)

warum verwundert mich der Startpunkt hier nicht wirklich 

:thx:


----------



## MetalFan (2 Sep. 2012)

I will stay tuned!


----------



## Q (3 Sep. 2012)

wer war das noch mal?   :thx:


----------



## Toolman (6 Sep. 2012)

4x *Taylor Swift*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (12 Sep. 2012)

*Adriana Lima & Erin Heatherton*



 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Magni (12 Sep. 2012)

Echt klasse Arbeiten, weiter so! :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (15 Sep. 2012)

So, heute geht's weiter mit...

*Jessica Alba*



 

 

 

 

 

 

und...

*Kristen Bell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (15 Sep. 2012)

beides vorzügliche Motive


----------



## Matze8426 (16 Sep. 2012)

Super Arbeit!

Habe mich eben erst angemeldet und so einige Usernamen kommen mir bekannt vor. Warum nur?


----------



## Toolman (16 Sep. 2012)

:thx: für eure Kommentare!

Hab heute noch ein weiteres WP. Diesmal von...

*Kate Beckinsale*



 

​


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2012)

schöner Thread


----------



## MetalFan (18 Sep. 2012)

Toll! :WOW:


----------



## Luttzz (18 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die tolle Arbeit!
Kate ist meine Favoritin, ich hoffe auf mehr von ihr!


----------



## dolce88 (26 Sep. 2012)

hot hot hot


----------



## k1a2s3se (26 Sep. 2012)

tolle arbeit!


----------



## Toolman (26 Sep. 2012)

ich danke euch allen für eure Antworten! :thumbup:

Heute gibts Wallpaper von einem Bond- und einem Transformers-Girl...

*Olga Kurylenko*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Rosie Huntington-Whiteley*



 

 

 

​


----------



## die_pest (29 Sep. 2012)

thx a lot, especially for erin


----------



## DaHirn (3 Okt. 2012)

Super Arbeit danke Toolman
Weiter so


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2012)

*Kristin Kreuk*



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Laura Vandervoort*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (3 Okt. 2012)

zwei schöne Miezen sind das 

Miau & Dankeschön


----------



## koftus89 (4 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr für die post.


----------



## pupsi21 (5 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thumbup: ebenso tolle Arbeit! Danke!


----------



## Toolman (11 Okt. 2012)

weiter geht's heute mit...

*Kate Upton*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (13 Okt. 2012)

und noch ein paar mehr...



 

 

 





 

 

 

 



 

 

 





 



+ *Nina Agdal

*

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (18 Okt. 2012)

wie kann mir bloß dieses Update von Kate entgehen kopf99

ich sag's direkt: Kate ist ne geile ... :drip: :drip: :drip:

die See-through :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:

könnt den ollen Terry bis heut noch dafür knutschen, das er sie dazu hingekriegt hat 

:thx: Toolman für wie immer erstklassige wallis :thumbup:


----------



## cindarella (30 Okt. 2012)

Cool stuff Adriana is my Favorit thx.


----------



## Toolman (30 Okt. 2012)

*Abbie Cornish, Alicia Keys, Elena Santarelli, Megan Fox, Yvonne Strahovski*



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Q (30 Okt. 2012)

Ein herzerfrischender Thread, muss ich zwischendurch  einfach mal dazuschreiben :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (30 Okt. 2012)

thx für Yvonne :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

aus aktuellem Anlass... 



​ zu sehen sind unten
*Ale, Candice, Doutzen, Erin & Iza*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Wallis,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (27 Nov. 2012)

So, nach einer kleinen Auszeit mal wieder ein paar Walls

Diesmal mit dabei:
*Candice Swanepoel, Carla Ossa, Carrie Underwood, Erin Heatherton & Madalina Diana Ghenea*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (27 Nov. 2012)

wenigtens ein Nicht-Model dabei 

und dafür sagt ich herzlichst DANKE


----------



## woba25 (27 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön Danke


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2012)

Vielen dank für die tollen Wallis,gruss Brian


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2012)

Man muss schon sagen wirklich erstklassige Wallis :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare :thumbup:

Weiter geht's mit:
*Natalie Portman, Selena Gomez, Summer Glau & Victoria Justice*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (3 Dez. 2012)

thx für Sel & Vic (ziert ja schon meinen Walli-Changer  )


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (16 Dez. 2012)

*Candice, Erin, Lindsay, Petra & VS*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2012)

Tolle Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (23 Dez. 2012)

*Ich wünsche allen hier im Forum

Frohe Weihnachten!!*







​


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2012)

Wünsch ich dir auch :thumbup: auf dass im nächsten Jahr Hunderte weitere Wallies folgen


----------



## Toolman (4 Jan. 2013)

*Kate Beckinsale*

(1920x1200)



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2013)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (5 Jan. 2013)

Candice, Erin & Sara in 1080p



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (11 Jan. 2013)

Der Kollege war zwar schneller, aber hier nochmal Ashley...



 

​


----------



## Sachse (12 Jan. 2013)

hach, ich "bestelle" wallis und kriege promte Lieferung - so gefällt mir das 

fantastische Wallis, vor allem das 2. gefällt mir vorzüglich :WOW:

:thx: tool


----------



## Toolman (13 Jan. 2013)

Keine Ursache  Ich helfe doch immer gerne 

Habe noch eins mehr von Ashley + einmal Scarlett in *(1920x1200)*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (13 Jan. 2013)

die Firma dankt nochmals herzlichst :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2013)

:thx: dir für die lecker Mädels


----------



## Toolman (19 Jan. 2013)

Beyoncé
Kaley Cuoco
Sienna Miller

*(1920x1200)*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2013)

Feine Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (26 Jan. 2013)

Ariadne, Candice & Rosie
(1920x1080)



 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (28 Jan. 2013)

Holly Peers
Jessica Jane Clement
Rosie Jones

*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (9 Feb. 2013)

*Valentine's Candice *



​


----------



## Toolman (15 Feb. 2013)

Arielle Reitsma
Helena Mattsson
Lily Donaldson
Meghan Markle
Tanit Phoenix*

[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (21 Feb. 2013)

kleine VS Auswahl in 1080p



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Brian (21 Feb. 2013)

:thx: für deine tollen Wallis,sind wieder mal klasse geworden,gruss Brian :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir für die tolle Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (26 Feb. 2013)

und weiter geht's...
diesmal mit einer (noch) unbekannten Dame, einigen eventuell schon bei den diesjährigen SI-Shoots über den Weg gelaufen...

*Natasha Barnard*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Brian (26 Feb. 2013)

:thx: Tool für die tollen Wallis der wunderschönen mir leider unbekannten Lady,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (4 März 2013)

Ich danke euch! 

Weiter geht's mit Candice, Lily & Kate...



 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 März 2013)

Tolle Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (5 März 2013)

*Teresa Palmer*



 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (5 März 2013)

:thx: Tool, Teresa wird noch viel zu selten entsprechend gewürdigt


----------



## Toolman (9 März 2013)

*Hayden Panettiere
*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Hayden


----------



## Toolman (17 März 2013)

Delta Goodrem
Nina Agdal
Victoria Justice
Marion Cotillard

*[1920x1080]*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (17 März 2013)

Dankeschön für Vic & Marion


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2013)

:thx: dir für die Mädels :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (30 März 2013)

:thx: euch Jungs :thumbup:

Heute geht's weiter mit dem Highlight aus G.I. Joe - Retaliation

Adrianne Palicki, Irina Shaykhlislamova & Izabel Goulart



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2013)

Klasse Wallis der Mädels :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (7 Apr. 2013)

Wetter bescheiden heute, also genug Zeit für neue Walls... 

*[1920x1080]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Apr. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> Wetter bescheiden heute, also genug Zeit für neue Walls...



Kann man ja nur froh sein, dass das Wetter nicht so ist wie hier 

:thx: für ein paar nette Wallpaper: Genevieve


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2013)

:thx: dir für die schönen Mädels


----------



## Toolman (12 Apr. 2013)

*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2013)

Schön gemacht :thx: dir


----------



## Kira555 (14 Apr. 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Toolman (16 Apr. 2013)

Barbara, Raica, Candice, Alison
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2013)

Saubere Arbeit :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (22 Apr. 2013)

Amber 
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (22 Apr. 2013)

Danke. Das 4te ziehrt jetzt meinen Hintergrund :drip:


----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Danke. Das 4te ziehrt jetzt meinen Hintergrund :drip:



Das hört man gerne :thumbup:

Erin Heatherton
Shannon Elizabeth
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2013)

Wunderbar :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (27 Apr. 2013)

Hayden Panettiere
Irina Sheik
Megan Fox
Myleene Klass
Sara Sampaio
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## dambow (28 Apr. 2013)

tolle bilder


----------



## Hegi (28 Apr. 2013)

jessika ist einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## ute123 (29 Apr. 2013)

sehr schöne Walls alle samt einfach klasse !

vielen dank an die Uploader


----------



## Toolman (9 Mai 2013)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update...

Carla Ossa
Danielle Dwyer
Esti Ginzburg
Jessica Lowndes
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (9 Mai 2013)

vielen Dank für Jessica


----------



## Toolman (14 Mai 2013)

Adriana Lima
Candice Swanepoel
Freida Pinto
Luisana Lopilato
Olivia Wilde
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (19 Mai 2013)

Elle Liberachi
Isabeli Fontana
Maggie Grace
Victoria's Secret Engel
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (20 Mai 2013)

Charlize Theron
Megan Fox
Olivia Wilde
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## ejik (30 Mai 2013)

schöne Wallis:thx:


----------



## Toolman (30 Mai 2013)

Alessandra Ambrosio
Izabel Goulart
Luisana Lopilato
Martha Hunt
*[2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 




 




 




 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2013)

Tolle Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (9 Juni 2013)

Alina Vacariu
Hayden Panettiere
Maggie Q
Xenia Deli
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2013)

Feine Auswahl :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Molle (14 Juni 2013)

wer is diese Frau eigentlich ?


----------



## Toolman (14 Juni 2013)

Emily DiDonato
Minka Kelly
Selena Gomez
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (16 Juni 2013)

Bar Refaeli
Petra Nemcova
Victoria Silvstedt
*[2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 




 




 




 

​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juni 2013)

Ich war  das es erst die ersten Werke mit Bar in diesem Thread sind!
Zu deiner Verteidigung habe ich dann noch einen alten Bar-Wallpaper-Thread von dir (wieder)entdeckt! 

Im Moment schmückt der mit dem Wegweiser meinen Desktop.


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2013)

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis


----------



## Toolman (23 Juni 2013)

Ich danke euch!

Neue Runde:

Frida Gustavsson
Jessica Alba
Natalie Portman
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (23 Juni 2013)

thanks für Sel & Jessica :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2013)

Auch wenn ich kein Fan bin, schöne Arbeit mit Natalie :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (29 Juni 2013)

Lindsay Ellingson
Paige Wyatt
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

 


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2013)

Tolle Wallis :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (19 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir Rolli :thumbup:

Xenia Deli
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2013)

Schöne Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (23 Juli 2013)

Und weil sie ein so hübsches Mädel ist, gleich nochmal...


Toolman schrieb:


> Xenia Deli
> *[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*​






 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2013)

Klasse :drip: :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (26 Juli 2013)

Deanna Russo
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

 

und pünktlich zum 40ten...
Kate Beckinsale
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2013)

Wunderbare Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (30 Juli 2013)

Emily DiDonato



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (3 Aug. 2013)

Skye Stracke



 

 

​


----------



## luv (4 Aug. 2013)

Danke für Kate und Megan
:thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (7 Aug. 2013)

Kaley Cuoco



 

​


----------



## MetalFan (7 Aug. 2013)

Cooler Effekt mit dem Schriftzug! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2013)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (12 Aug. 2013)

Emily Ratajkowski


 

 



Natasha Barnard


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2013)

:thx: dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## Toolman (14 Aug. 2013)

Und weiter geht's...


Carrie Underwood


 

 



Kate Upton


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2013)

Tolle Wallis :thx: sehr


----------



## Sachse (14 Aug. 2013)

vielen Dank für Carrie :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (25 Aug. 2013)

Olivia Wilde


 

 

 

Petra Nemcova


 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2013)

Bar Refaeli


 

 

und
Miley Cyrus 
(mit Frisur, genug Kleidung am Körper und noch fast ohne Skandale )


 

​


----------



## pofgo (8 Sep. 2013)

danke tool


----------



## MetalFan (8 Sep. 2013)

Nur:


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2013)

Elisabetta Canalis


 

 

Laura Vandervoort


 

 

Petra Cubonova


 

​


----------



## Hehnii (3 Okt. 2013)

Ohlala! :drip: Heute nehme ich Petra. :thumbup:
:thx:schön!!!


----------



## Toolman (6 Okt. 2013)

Emily Ratajkowski


 

 

 

Xenia Deli


 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (8 Okt. 2013)

Elle Liberachi


 

 

 

Sandra Kubicka


 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (13 Okt. 2013)

alle *[1920x1200]*

Maryse (Ouellet)


 

 

 

Monika Pietrasinska


 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2013)

Tolle Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (26 Okt. 2013)

Kate Beckinsale


 



Victoria Silvstedt


 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2013)

Feine Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (29 Okt. 2013)

Gemma Arterton


 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2013)

:thx: dir für Gemma :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Okt. 2013)

Und ich wollte schon selbst was damit machen, hab ichs noch rechtzeitig entdeckt 

:thx: für Gemma


----------



## Toolman (1 Nov. 2013)

Jessica Chastain


 

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (27 Nov. 2013)

Genevieve Morton


 

 

Jessica Perez


 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2013)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Einskaldier (1 Dez. 2013)

:thx: für die vielen tollen Wallis


----------



## Toolman (2 Dez. 2013)

Emily DiDonato



 

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (7 Dez. 2013)

Scarlett Johansson



 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Klasse Walli von Scarlett :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (17 Dez. 2013)

VS Compilation (x5)
(Candice Swanepoel, Miranda Kerr, Erin Heatherton, Behati Prinsloo, Lais Ribeiro & Bregje Heinen)



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die schönen Mädels


----------



## Toolman (20 Dez. 2013)

Heute mal ein paar nicht so bekannte Damen 

Danielle Dwyer


 

 

 

Juliana Martins


 

 

Madalina Diana Ghenea


 

 

 

Nadege Dabrowski


 

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Nicht so bekannt dafür aber sehr hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (24 Dez. 2013)

Alle Jahre wieder...




*Ein frohes Fest!*







​


----------



## Toolman (25 Dez. 2013)

Petra Němcová



 

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (30 Dez. 2013)

Bar Refaeli



 

​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2013)

Rosig!




:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

:thx: fein


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2013)

Hast Dir Mühe gegeben. 
:thx: für die leckere Bar. :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (7 Jan. 2014)

Hab aus aktuellem Anlass mal etwas im Archiv gekramt 

Adriana Cernanova



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

:thx: dir für die flotte Adriana da wird Metal sich freuen


----------



## Toolman (18 Jan. 2014)

Behati Prinsloo


 

 

Candice Swanepoel


 

 

Martha Hunt


 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (6 Feb. 2014)

Adriana Lima


 

 

Amber Heard


 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Feb. 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## weazel32 (6 Feb. 2014)

voll fett...danke dir


----------



## Hehnii (9 Feb. 2014)

Adriana und Amber sind aber auch Granaten! 
Vielen Dank für die Wallis! :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (10 Feb. 2014)

Diana Morales
[1920x1200]


 

 


 

 

Maggie Q
[1920x1200]


 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2014)

Super Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (22 Feb. 2014)

Nach kleiner Pause mal wieder was neues... 

Delta Goodrem


 

 

Taylor Swift


 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Feb. 2014)

Schöpferische Pause hat anscheinend ganz gut getan 

:thx: für Delta :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (22 Feb. 2014)

Den Walli von Delta hast Du gut hinbekommen! :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## Death Row (22 Feb. 2014)

Dankeschön


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2014)

Delta ist scharf :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (27 Feb. 2014)

Behati Prinsloo


 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2014)

Super Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (6 März 2014)

Natalie Portman


 

 

Nina Agdal


 

​


----------



## Hehnii (6 März 2014)

Ich möchte jetzt auch in der Hängematte liegen. 
:thx: für die Arbeiten! :thumbup:


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

nur noch bourbon


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2014)

Wieder mal tolle Wallis


----------



## Toolman (9 März 2014)

Bar Paly


 

​


----------



## MetalFan (9 März 2014)

Ausgezeichnet! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2014)

Klasse Walli von der Bar :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (15 März 2014)

Alyson Michalka


 




 

​


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Wieder mal sehr schöne Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (14 Apr. 2014)

Barbara Palvin


 

 

Petra Cubonova


 

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Apr. 2014)

Klasse Wallis :thx: sehr :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2014)

*Anais Pouliot*


 

 

*Raica Oliveira*


 

​


----------



## Toolman (28 Apr. 2014)

Bar Refaeli
Katy Perry
Martha Hunt
Nina Agdal

alle in
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2014)

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2014)

Einer schöner als der andere! 
Allerdings sind der erste und dritte von Bar hier nicht neu. 

Gleich mal in den Wallpaperchangerordner packen...


----------



## Hehnii (28 Apr. 2014)

Ich be:thx: mich vor allem für zwei der vier Frauen.  Welche das sind sag ich aber nicht!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Apr. 2014)

Das Nina Wallpaper in dem weißem Kleid ist sehr nice mehr davon.


----------



## pofgo (28 Apr. 2014)

danke für die tolle Mühe


----------



## Toolman (29 Apr. 2014)

Danke Jungs! Mehr ist im Anmarsch... 

Elisha Cuthbert
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (5 Mai 2014)

Elle Liberachi
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2014)

Wunderbar :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (8 Mai 2014)

Erin Heatherton
Marloes Horst
*[1920x1200]*



 





 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Mai 2014)

Erin #2 ist hammer geworden

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2014)

Wie immer klasse :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (9 Mai 2014)

:thx: Jungs!

Weiter geht's...

Candice Swanepoel
*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Candice


----------



## Toolman (10 Mai 2014)

Diana Vickers
*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (10 Mai 2014)

vielen Dank für die klasse Wallis von Dianna :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Mai 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die klasse Wallis von Dianna :WOW:



Dem schließe ich mich an :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2014)

Tolle Wallis von Diana :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (12 Mai 2014)

:thx: Jungs :thumbup:


Kate Beckinsale
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2014)

Klasse Wallis von Kate :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (18 Mai 2014)

Gemma Atkinson
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

​


----------



## Hehnii (18 Mai 2014)

:thx: für Kate und Gemma! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für sexy Gemma


----------



## Toolman (21 Mai 2014)

Pixie Lott
*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## pofgo (21 Mai 2014)

danke für deine Mühe


----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2014)

Der Zweite ist cool gemacht!


----------



## Sachse (21 Mai 2014)

thanks für Pixie :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Pixie


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Mai 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Der Zweite ist cool gemacht!



Muss ich zustimmen :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (22 Mai 2014)

:thx: Jungs für die Kommentare. Von Pixie gibt's demnächst noch mehr 
Jetzt lege ich aber mal mit jemand anderem nach...

Claire Holt
*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## Hehnii (22 Mai 2014)

Claire ist fantastisch! :thumbup:
Sie ist nicht umsonst auf Platz 3 in meiner Top10. 

:thx:schön!


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für die nette Claire


----------



## Toolman (23 Mai 2014)

Weiter geht's...

Sharon Valerii
Lily Aldridge
*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Mai 2014)

Feine Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (23 Mai 2014)

vielen Dank für Claire


----------



## Toolman (26 Mai 2014)

Gisele Bündchen
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2014)

Klasse Wallis von Gisele :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (28 Mai 2014)

Kristen Bell
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Mai 2014)

Coole Arbeit mit Veronica Mars :thumbup:

Lass ich mich bestimmt wieder von inspirieren


----------



## Sachse (28 Mai 2014)

vielen Dank für Veronica


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Kristen


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2014)

Wurde mal wieder Zeit für mein All-Star Team 



 ​


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> Wurde mal wieder Zeit für mein All-Star Team ​



...und eine gewisse Bar hat's auch drauf geschafft! 
Davon mal abgesehen ist es auch sehenswert! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Mai 2014)

Super Idee, der Inhalt ist sehr Model-lastig, aber das kennt man ja 

Sind auf jeden Fall etliche nette Mädels dabei :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2014)

alter Falter 

das war wirklich ne Frickelei 

:thx: für dein All-Star-Team


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2014)

Fein  :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (1 Juni 2014)

:thx: Jungs!

Miranda Kerr
*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juni 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> Miranda Kerr
> *[1920x1200]*​



Legendärer Shoot! :drip: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2014)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (6 Juni 2014)

Yvonne Strahovski
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juni 2014)

Oldies but Goldies 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2014)

Schöne Wallis von Yvonne :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (12 Juni 2014)

mmmmh... kommt mir heute hier irgendwie alles so brasilianisch vor... 
da war doch noch irgendwas...






Adriana Lima
Alessandra Ambrosio
Ana Hickmann
Elisandra Tomacheski
Isabeli Fontana
Izabel Goulart



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

​


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2014)

Würde es eine Model-WM geben, wäre auch da Brasilien ein Titelkandidat! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2014)

Klasse Tool :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (15 Juni 2014)

Kate Beckinsale
Nicole Scherzinger



 



​


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2014)

Danke dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## Toolman (18 Juni 2014)

Da wir gerade im Holland-Modus sind... 


Doutzen Kroes
Marloes Horst



 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2014)

Fein,Fein :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (18 Juni 2014)

Klasse Arbeit !


----------



## Toolman (21 Juni 2014)

Candice Swanepoel
Karlie Kloss
Maiara Walsh _(neu!)_
Olga Kurylenko



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (23 Juni 2014)

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



 

 

​


----------



## Brian (23 Juni 2014)

Mal wieder tolle Wallis dabei :thumbup:, :thx: Tool


----------



## Rolli (24 Juni 2014)

Tolle Wallis wie immer :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (1 Juli 2014)

Kelly Brook
Scarlett Johansson



 

 


 

 


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (3 Juli 2014)

Happy Birthday

Olivia Munn




 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für das Geburtstagskind


----------



## Toolman (8 Juli 2014)

Demi Lovato
Erin Heatherton



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

die gute alte Zeit... ​


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2014)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2014)

Delta Goodrem
Petra Němcová



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (13 Juli 2014)

Camille Rowe
Jennifer Lawrence



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (14 Juli 2014)

Ilse DeLange



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juli 2014)

Er siehts auch langsam ein, Ilse ist halt die beste 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für Ilse


----------



## Toolman (23 Juli 2014)

Whole Lotta Rosie 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für sexy Rosie


----------



## Toolman (24 Juli 2014)

Petra Nemcova (x2)



 

 


 

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2014)

Tolle Wallis der schönen Petra :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2014)

Ashley Perich
Bar Refaeli
Jessica Alba



 

 



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

Wunderbare Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2014)

:thx: für die mir unbekannte Ashley, zum Rest sag ich lieber nix


----------



## MetalFan (31 Juli 2014)

Der wunderBare wird sich gleich zu den bereits vorhandenen und denen von Alissa gesellen! :thumbup:


----------



## pofgo (31 Juli 2014)

hammer, danke für die harte arbeit


----------



## Toolman (9 Aug. 2014)

Ashley Perich
Emily Blunt
Maggie Grace



 



 



​


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2014)

Schöne Ladys wieder mal :thx: dir


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2014)

Danke für Maggie *.*


----------



## Sachse (14 Aug. 2014)

thanks für Jennifer Lawrence & Ilse


----------



## Toolman (15 Aug. 2014)

January Jones (x1)
Jessica Alba (x1)







​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für JJ


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## Toolman (20 Aug. 2014)

Blake Lively
Leighton Meester
Nicola Peltz



 



 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Aug. 2014)

Alle 3 ganz hübsch, mir gefällt Leighton schon am besten 

:thx:


----------



## Death Row (20 Aug. 2014)

Danke für Blake


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für die drei Schönen


----------



## Sachse (22 Aug. 2014)

vielen Dank für Schatzi






Nicole und Leighton sehen auch toll aus


----------



## Brian (22 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für die drei hübschen Ladys,tolle Wallis Tool....:WOW:


----------



## Toolman (26 Aug. 2014)

Anais Pouliot
Gemma Arterton
Natalie Portman (x2)



 



 



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für Anais und Gemma :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2014)

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (15 Sep. 2014)

Barbara Palvin (x5)
Yvonne Strahovski (x3)



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

Lecker Mädels :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (25 Sep. 2014)

Candice Swanepoel (x3)
Katharine McPhee (x3)



 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2014)

Super :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (28 Sep. 2014)

Alona Tal (x2)
Erin Heatherton (x3)



 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2014)

:thx: dir besonders für Erin


----------



## Toolman (2 Okt. 2014)

Doutzen Kroes (x1)
Nina Dobrev (x2)



 

 



 

 


 

​


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Robe22 (2 Okt. 2014)

Ich möchte garnicht wissen, wieviel Zeitaufwand hinter diesen Arbeiten steckt 

:thx: für die tollen Wallpapers


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2014)

Blake Lively (x1)
Olivia Wilde (x1)
Vanessa Hudgens (x1)



 

 



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2014)

Mal wieder klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (3 Okt. 2014)

vielen Dank für Ninja





und für Schatzi könnt ich dich knutschen, mach ich aber net  :thx:


----------



## Toolman (6 Okt. 2014)

Hilary Duff (x1)
Taylor Swift (x1)



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2014)

Da haste ja mal was Altes von Taylor ausgegraben 

:thx:


----------



## Toolman (10 Okt. 2014)

Amber Heard (x1)
Candice Swanepoel (x1)
Izabel Goulart (x1)



 

 



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2014)

Feine Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (24 Okt. 2014)

*South African SI Swimsuit Special*


featuring
Derryn Lester, Genevieve Morton, Morgan Shelly, Nicole Meyer, Sarah Stephens und Xenia Deli



 

 



 

 


 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

​


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2014)

:thx: für die leckeren Mädel auf den Wallpapern,tolle Arbeit Tool :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2014)

:thx: dir für die lecker Mädels


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Okt. 2014)

Hätte ich mir ja denken können, ein Genevieve von mir ist dann für den Papierkorb 
Dachte eigentlich dass das von Doutzen auch noch kommt, dann kann ich ja ran... 

:thx:


----------



## Toolman (26 Okt. 2014)

Camile Morrone
Candice Swanepoel
Ella Henderson
Nina Agdal



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

Lecker Mädels :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (31 Okt. 2014)

Nina Dobrev (x1)
Victoria Justice (x1)



 

 



 

​


----------



## Sachse (31 Okt. 2014)

vielen Dank für Ninja & Vic :WOW:


----------



## Schweizer (31 Okt. 2014)

yeah, Nina by Tool! :WOW:
:thx:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

geil,geil,geil :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (1 Nov. 2014)

Danke für Tori


----------



## Toolman (6 Nov. 2014)

Josephine Skriver (x2)
Katy Perry
Selena Gomez



 

 


 

 



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2014)

Sehr schön wieder mal :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2014)

Sind wieder schöne Wallis seit meinem letzten Besuch hier dazu gekommen. 

:thx:schön!


----------



## Toolman (19 Nov. 2014)

Anna Kendrick (x1)
Martha Hunt (x1)



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (21 Nov. 2014)

vielen Dank für Katy, Selena und speziell Anna


----------



## Toolman (28 Nov. 2014)

April Jeanette Brooks
a.k.a.
AJ Lee (x1)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (28 Nov. 2014)

Lily Aldridge (x1)



 

​


----------



## Toolman (28 Nov. 2014)

Anna Kendrick (x1)



 

​


----------



## Sachse (28 Nov. 2014)

vielen Dank für die prompte Erfüllung meines Requests :thumbup:

vielen Dank für Anna


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: auch


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Nov. 2014)

Danke für Anna tolles Wallpaper:thumbup::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (8 Dez. 2014)

Schön, dass es euch gefällt 

Adriana Lima (x1)
Behati Prinsloo (x1)
Candice Swanepoel (x1)
Martha Hunt (x1)



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2014)

Wieder mal vortrefflich :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Dez. 2014)

:thx: für Behati, an die VS-Bilder muss ich auch noch ran


----------



## Toolman (9 Dez. 2014)

Kendall Jenner (x1)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2014)

:thx: dir für sexy Kendall


----------



## Sachse (14 Dez. 2014)

thanks für Kendall


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2014)

:thx: für die süßen Engel ganz oben auf dieser Seite!


----------



## Toolman (22 Dez. 2014)

Gisele Bündchen (x1)
Nina Agdal (x1)



 

 


 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Dez. 2014)

Nina sieht Heißß aus:thx:


----------



## Toolman (5 Jan. 2015)

Behati Prinsloo (x1)
Candice Swanepoel (x1)
Lily Aldridge (x1)



 

 


 

 


 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2015)

Lecker Mädels :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Jan. 2015)

Behati war in Planung 

:thx:


----------



## Toolman (17 Jan. 2015)

Emily Ratajkowski
Hannah Ferguson
Shay Mitchell



 

 


 

 


 

​


----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2015)

thanks für Shay :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (4 Feb. 2015)

Nach kurzer Pause geht's weiter...

Gemma Arterton (x2)
Genevieve Morton
Monika Pietrasinska



 

 


 

 



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2015)

Wie immer klasse :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (4 Feb. 2015)

Das Bild von Genevieve kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor!  :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (14 Feb. 2015)

Alessandra Ambrosio
Bar Refaeli
Karlie Kloss & Taylor Swift
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Feb. 2015)

Das Liebespärchen kommt gut rüber 

:thx:


----------



## MetalFan (14 Feb. 2015)

"Endlich!" :thumbup: Ich hab' mich mal bedient!


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2015)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (14 Feb. 2015)

thanks für Swifty


----------



## Toolman (24 März 2015)

Ariana Grande
Gigi Hadid
Marilhéa Peillard
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 März 2015)

Hast du das Neat Tool für Photoshop installiert? Könntest du mal über das letzte Wallpaper laufen lassen, dann sieht es nicht so gekörnt aus.

So ähnlich vllt, kannst du natürlich alles einstellen Stärke usw, ist nur ein Bsp. von mir:


----------



## Toolman (26 März 2015)

Victoria Justice



 

​


----------



## Toolman (27 März 2015)

Candice Swanepoel (x2)



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juni 2015)

Danke für die Arbeiten der letzten Wochen! :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2015)

nach einer etwas längeren Pause wieder etwas neues...

Margot Robbie
Petra Nemcova
Shay Mitchell



 

 



 

 



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (2 Aug. 2015)

Candice Swanepoel
Nina Agdal
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley




 

 



 

 



 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Aug. 2015)

Schönes Ding mit Margot + Petra ist auch nett 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2015)

Klasse Nina :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (15 Aug. 2015)

Behati Prinsloo
Charlotte McKinney
Katherine McNamara
Nina Agdal

*[1440p] [1600p]*




 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Aug. 2015)

:thx: für Kat und Beha


----------



## debmaria (15 Aug. 2015)

Great walls', thanks. Danke !


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2015)

Alessandra Ambrosio
Lindsay Ellingson
Mary Sarah (neu)

*[1440p] [1600p]*




 

 



 

 



 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (8 Sep. 2015)

Schön das der "Lindsay-Schatz" Verwendung gefunden hat!  Davon abgesehen natürlich auch :thumbup:!


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (9 Sep. 2015)

Alden Corinna Steimle (neu)
Bryana Holly (neu)
Leila Thomas (neu)

*[1080p] [1200p]*




 

 


 

 


 

 


 





 

 


 





 

 


 

 

 





 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2015)

Danke für Lindsay, Bryanna und die mir unbekannte Alden, sind noch nicht mal Bilder hier drin


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (19 Sep. 2015)

Blake Lively
Hayley Atwell (neu)
Victoria Justice

*[1080p] [1200p]*




 

 



 

 



 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (19 Sep. 2015)

thanks für Vic und Hayley und ganz speziel für Schatzi


----------



## Hehnii (19 Sep. 2015)

Gefallen mir alle drei, aber in der Mitte ist mein absoluter Favorit. 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2015)

:thx: dir besonders für Victoria


----------



## Toolman (20 Sep. 2015)

Ich danke euch für eure Kommentare! :thumbup:

Weiter geht's...


Erin Heatherton (neu)
Hannah Ferguson
Yvonne Strahovski (neu)

*[1440p] [1600p]*




 

 



 

 



 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (20 Sep. 2015)

thanks für Yvonne


----------



## Toolman (2 Dez. 2015)

*Oktober & November Wallpaper nochmal hier zusammengefasst:*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Nette Zusammenfassung  :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (5 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nette Zusammenfassung  :thx: dir




+1 So verpasst man nich so viel


----------



## Toolman (30 Dez. 2015)

Man sieht viel zu wenig von ihr, daher heute mal ein paar 'Klassiker' von KK!

[1080p] [1200p]



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2015)

:thx: für die vielen tollen Werke :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2015)

Einfach klasse :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Toolman (30 Dez. 2015)

Bar Refaeli

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotte Bar


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2015)

Das ging ja fix!  
Etwas anders als "erwartet" (meine Vorstellung war ja eher wage ) und wie es scheint kein reines "Hublot-Thema", aber dennoch 
Prädikat: Wertvoll! :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (2 Jan. 2016)

*Und zum Jahresabschluss nochmal alle Dezember Wallpaper zusammengefasst:*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2016)

:thx: Tool für die tollen Dezemberwallis und dir ein frohes neues Jahr,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2016)

Nette Zusammenfassung :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (6 Jan. 2016)

Sienna Miller

*[1080p] [1200p]*
(x2)



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

Feine Collage der schönen Sienna :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Jan. 2016)

:thx: für Sienna :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2016)

Sehr gelungen die Collagen von Sienna :thumbup:
:thx: vielmals Tool :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (14 Jan. 2016)

Ashley Benson
*
[1080p] [1200p]*
(x2)



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Brian (14 Jan. 2016)

Klasse wallis von Ashley,vielen dank Tool


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir für Ashley


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2016)

April Bowlby

*[1080p] [1200p]*
(x2)



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Brian (16 Jan. 2016)

:thx: Tool für die zauberhafte April :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (16 Jan. 2016)

Immer wieder schöne Sachen dabei :thx:


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette April


----------



## Toolman (20 Jan. 2016)

Kate Beckinsale

*[1440p] [1600p]*
(x2)



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2016)

Tolle Wallis :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (24 Jan. 2016)

Bar Refaeli

*[1440p] [1600p]*



 




Kate Beckinsale

*[1440p] [1600p]*



 

 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2016)

Metal wird begeistert sein, schön gemacht das Bar Wallpaper :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (24 Jan. 2016)

Bei den ganzen WPs bräuchte ich echt mal einen neuen Rechner samt zweitem Monitor! :crazy: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Schweizer (30 Jan. 2016)

auch wenns schon etwas her ist...
:thx: für April!


----------



## Toolman (10 Feb. 2016)

Josephine Skriver

*[1440p] [1600p]*
(x4)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Martha Hunt

*[1440p] [1600p]*



 

 


Stella Maxwell

*[1440p] [1600p]*



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Leckere Auswahl  :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (19 Feb. 2016)

Daniela Lopez Osorio

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 


Genevieve Morton

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 


Rachel 'Rocky' Barnes

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

:thx: dir besonders für Daniela


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Feb. 2016)

:thx: für die heiße Josi


----------



## Toolman (27 Feb. 2016)

Charlotte McKinney

*[1080p] [1200p]
*(x2)



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

:thx: dir für die reizende Charlotte


----------



## userforusing (27 Feb. 2016)

Hier gibts immer wieder was tolles :thx:


----------



## Toolman (28 Feb. 2016)

:thx: euch für die Kommentare :thumbup:


Jaimie Alexander

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 




Lily James

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Sehr schön wie immer :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Feb. 2016)

Wow, sehr gutes Walli von Lily :thumbup:


----------



## Erlkönig (3 März 2016)

*Katherine McNamara - Wallpaper*



Toolman schrieb:


> 15.08.2015
> 
> Katherine McNamara
> 
> ...




Danke für die hübsche Kathy. Würde sich doch gut im Header machen


----------



## Toolman (16 Apr. 2016)

Debby Ryan
Doutzen Kroes
Hayley Williams
Josie Canseco
 
*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Devilfish (16 Apr. 2016)

Hayley :WOW:
Vielen Dank


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Apr. 2016)

Hayley und Debbie:thumbup::thx::WOW:


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Wieder mal was sehr schönes von dir :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Apr. 2016)

:thx: für Doutzen und Josie (kann ich mir dann ja sparen  )


----------



## Toolman (8 Mai 2016)

Alessandra Ambrosio
Ariana Grande
Minka Kelly

*[1440p] [1600p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Mai 2016)

Danke schöne neue Wallis:thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (14 Mai 2016)

:thx: euch :thumbup:

Weiter geht's...


Ciara
Suki Waterhouse

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (14 Mai 2016)

Hübsche Motive :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Mai 2016)

:thx: für Suki


----------



## Toolman (14 Mai 2016)

Jessica Alba (x2)

*[1440p] [1600p]*



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (15 Mai 2016)

klasse Motive dabei, speziell Danke für Shay und Ashley


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir für die schöne Jessica


----------



## Toolman (25 Juni 2016)

Odette Annable (x3)

UHD
*[2160p] [2400p]*




 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2016)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (5 Aug. 2016)

Bevor hier noch der Staub ansetzt will ich den Thread mal wieder etwas füllen...
(#2010 #2011 #2012 #throwbackAugust #SBE #Mainpage #dailyUpdate)

alle WP in *[1200p]*
(andere Größen auf Wunsch)

Adriana Lima
Barbara Palvin
Nina Agdal




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (6 Aug. 2016)

Iveta B (Vale)




 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> Iveta B (Vale)
> ​



Sweet Memories 

:thx:


----------



## userforusing (6 Aug. 2016)

2x Danke für Nina :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (7 Aug. 2016)

Demi Lovato
Miranda Kerr
Selena Gomez




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2016)

Hübsch,Hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (8 Aug. 2016)

Irina Shayk
Sienna Miller




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2016)

Bist aber fleissig in letzter Zeit  :thx: dir für die klasse Wallis


----------



## Toolman (9 Aug. 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Bist aber fleissig in letzter Zeit  :thx: dir für die klasse Wallis



Immer gerne. Viele der WP sind noch von vor meiner Zeit hier. Deswegen werfe ich die jetzt nach und nach hier rein ​ 

Candice Swanepoel




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (10 Aug. 2016)

Gisele Bündchen
Kylie Minogue
Olivia Wilde




 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (11 Aug. 2016)

Ashley Benson
Diana Morales
Maggie Q
Tara Reid




 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (12 Aug. 2016)

Kate Upton
Rosie Jones
Sara Jean Underwood




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 ​


----------



## Brian (12 Aug. 2016)

:thx: dir Toolman für die tollen Wallis,richtig scharfe Ladys dabei :WOW:


----------



## Toolman (15 Aug. 2016)

Bar Refaeli
Esti Ginzburg
Lyndsy Fonseca




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 





 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (21 Aug. 2016)

Amber Heard
Karolina Kurkova
Kristen Bell
Scarlett Johansson




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (23 Aug. 2016)

Adrianne Palicki
Doutzen Kroes
Lily Aldridge
Monika Pietrasinska
Victoria Silvstedt




 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 





 ​


----------



## Toolman (24 Aug. 2016)

*VS-Special*

Alessandra Ambrosio
Behati Prinsloo
Erin Heatherton
Karlie Kloss
Lindsay Ellingson
Magdalena Frackowiak
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
Sara Sampaio




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 





 

 

 

 





 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (25 Aug. 2016)

Ariadne Artiles
Elisandra Tomacheski
Gemma Atkinson
Joanna Krupa
Marloes Horst
Taylor Swift




 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Auch hier ein schönes :thx: Tool, klasse :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (26 Aug. 2016)

Carla Ossa
Elisha Cuthbert
Izabel Goulart
Kelly Brook
Pixie Lott
Rihanna




 

 

 

 





 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 ​


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (27 Aug. 2016)

Diana Vickers
Eva Longoria
Jessica Alba
Martha Hunt
Melissa Giraldo
Nicole Scherzinger
Victoria Justice




 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2016)

Nette Auswahl :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (28 Aug. 2016)

:thx:Rolli!

Avril Lavigne
Britney Spears
Carmen Electra
Carry Underwood
Cheryl Cole
Christina Aguilera
Elle Liberachi
Grace Park
Kaley Cuoco
Katrina Bowden
Lauren Budd
Nina Dobrev
Reese Witherspoon












 

















 

 

 

 

 



 







 









 



 ​


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (30 Aug. 2016)

Alona Tal
Beyoncé
Hayden Panettiere
Kristin Kreuk
Petra Nemcova
Raica Oliveira




 





 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (2 Okt. 2016)

*September*

Adrianne Palicki (x3)
Britney Spears (x1)
Hayley Williams (x1)
Olivia Munn (x1)
Samantha Hoopes (x1)
Sandra Kubicka (x1)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2016)

:thx: dir für die feine Zusammenfassung


----------



## Toolman (7 Dez. 2016)

*Oktober + November*

Alessandra Ambrosio
Ashley Tisdale
Camila Morrone
Candice Swanepoel
Charlotte McKinney
Doutzen Kroes (x2)
Genevieve Morton (x2)
Gigi Hadid
Hannah Ferguson
Jessica Alba
Joanna Krupa
Katie Cassidy
Lucy Pinder (x2)
Nina Dobrev
Selena Gomez
Stella Maxwell




 





 





 





 





 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 





 





 





 





 

 

 





 





 





 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (1 Jan. 2017)

*Dezember*

Camille Rowe (x2)
Carrie Underwood
Charlotte McKinney
Claire Holt
Katrina Bowden
Lindsay Ellingson
Shanina Shaik
Zendaya Coleman




 

 

 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2017)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## DatCeleb (15 Jan. 2017)

:thx:vielen dank


----------



## Toolman (3 Feb. 2017)

*Januar*

Amber Heard
Ariana Grande (x2)
Bryana Holly (x2)
Candice Swanepoel
Elisha Cuthbert (x3)
Jennifer Aniston (x2)
Jessica Alba (x2)
Katrina Bowden
Kendall Jenner (x3)
Maryse Ouellet (x2)
Megan Williams (x2)
Natalie Portman
Nina Dobrev
Odette Annable
Sandra Kubicka (x3)
Shay Mitchell




 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 





 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (3 März 2017)

*Februar*

Bryana Holly (x3)
Carmella Rose (x4)
Charlotte McKinney (x2)
Hannah Ferguson
Petra Nemcova
Shay Mitchell (x4)
Victoria Justice




 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## userforusing (3 März 2017)

Sehr schönes Update :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (1 Apr. 2017)

*März*

Alden Steimle
Amber Heard
Avril Lavigne (x3)
Bar Refaeli (x2)
Charlotte McKinney
Elsa Hosk & Stella Maxwell
Erin Heatherton
Gigi Hadid (x5)
Hayley Atwell
Julianne Hough (x2)
Kate Beckinsale
Kristen Bell (x3)
Kyra Santoro
Marloes Horst
Martha Hunt
Megan Fox (x4)
Nina Agdal
Nina Dobrev
Rita Ora
Sandra Kubicka (x2)
Sara Sampaio (x3)
Skyler Samuels (x3)
Yvonne Strahovski




 





 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 





 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 





 

 

 





 





 

 

 




 





 





 





 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 





 





 





 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (4 Mai 2017)

*April*

Bryana Holly (x2)
Kate Beckinsale (x2)
Robin Holzken
Sarah Shahi (x3)
Emma/Emmalina (Tenille Dashwood)
Vanessa Hudgens




 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 

 

 

 

 





 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (4 Juni 2017)

*Mai*

Ariana Grande (x2)
Bar Refaeli (x2)
Charlotte McKinney (x3)
Dakota Johnson (x2)
Doutzen Kroes
Julianne Hough (x3)
Lyndsy Fonseca (x2)




 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Hehnii (16 Juli 2017)

Da habe ich doch zwischen durch irgendwo einen Walli mit Hayley gesehen. :WOW:

:thx: dafür!


----------



## Toolman (4 Aug. 2017)

*Juli*

Cailin Russo
Charlotte McKinney
Hailee Steinfeld
Kendall Jenner (x4)
Kristen Stewart (x2)
Shay Mitchell (x3)




 





 





 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Aug. 2017)

Danke für Hailee:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Toolman (2 Sep. 2017)

*August*

Alessandra Ambrosio (x2)
Ashley Tisdale (x1)
Bryana Holly (x1)
Hilary Duff (x2)
Jessica Alba (x1)
Kate Beckinsale (x3)
Sophie Turner (x1)




 

 

 





 





 





 

 

 





 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (2 Dez. 2017)

*November*

Bar Refaeli (x2)
Doutzen Kroes (x4)
Elizabeth Turner (x2)
Elsa Hosk
Josephine Skriver (x4)
Kimberley Garner (x3)
Margot Robbie (x2)
Sara Sampaio (x2)
Yulia Rose
Zoe Saldana




 


 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 





 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (3 Jan. 2018)

*Dezember*

_Bryana Holly, Charlotte McKinney, Elizabeth Gillies, Gemma Atkinson, Hailee Steinfeld, Jessica Alba,_
_Katharine McPhee, Kristen Bell, Meghan Markle, Miranda Kerr, Olivia Munn_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## userforusing (7 Jan. 2018)

Hier lohnt es sich immer. Vielen Dank


----------



## Toolman (3 Feb. 2018)

*Januar*

_Cara Delevingne, Katherine McNamara, Megan Fox, Olivia Munn_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (3 März 2018)

*Februar*

_Cara Delevingne, Ciara, Demi Lovato, Hailee Steinfeld, Jennifer Lopez, Joan Smalls,
Katrina Bowden, Mandy Moore, Reese Witherspoon, Selena Gomez_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2018)

Wunderbar :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (7 Apr. 2018)

*März*

_Alexis Ren, Anastasiya Scheglova, Elizabeth Turner, Frida Aasen, Sophie Turner_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Wroggy (21 Apr. 2018)

Da sind einige echte Perlen dabei!

Vielen Dank für die tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Toolman (3 Mai 2018)

*April*
_
Bar Refaeli, Cara Delevingne, Elizabeth Turner, Megan Fox, Sandra Kubicka, Victoria Justice_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2018)

Sehr schön :thx: sehr


----------



## Toolman (2 Juni 2018)

*Mai*

_Meghan Markle, Nina Dobrev, Selena Gomez_




 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2018)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Nobullshit (19 Aug. 2018)

just stumbled upon this, what a marvelous collection :somuch:


----------



## Toolman (8 Aug. 2019)

*Juli*

_Angelina Jolie, Gemma Atkinson_




 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2019)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2019)

*August*

_Elsa Hosk, Gal Gadot (x3), Katherine McNamara, Maggie Rawlins (x6)_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

:thx: dir für die Zusammenfassung :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (2 Nov. 2019)

*September + Oktober*

_Demi Lovato, Izabel Goulart, Jessica Alba, Megan Fox, Monika Pietrasinska (x3), Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Sara Sampaio_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2019)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (2 Jan. 2020)

*Dezember*

_Josephine Skriver (x2), Kate Beckinsale (x4)_




 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

